# Temporary oil storage for heating?



## lagitana (Nov 1, 2016)

We are looking into buying a house that has known issues, we expected to need to replace the whole heating system. However winter is just about to start, and I can't see getting it all done before this winter, especially as we hope to apply for a state energy saver loan and rebates. The oil tank is in rough shape. Is there any sort of temporary (several months) way to keep oil for the heater, just for the winter? A portable temporary container maybe? Everything will go after that, we are considering switching to propane as well so don't want to replace just the oil tank right off..


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Nov 3, 2016)

Look for a good used tank; Craigslist is one good source. Also oil delivery companies might know where to find one. You don't want to deal with the mess of leaked oil, especially if the government discovers it!

Phil


----------



## joecaption (Nov 3, 2016)

Look on Craig's list.
Hundreds of people selling 55 gal. drums and 275 gal oil tanks.
Just make sure to add a new shut off and filter.


----------

